# Wotofo Serpent RTA



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

Oh yes! Just a big smile on my face.

Welcome to double feature Monday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Quite a nice review, thank you. And with the clean and looked after hands my estimation of you was sky high. But, as you peaked my interest with the atomizer I decided to have a look, as you suggest in the video, on where this is available. And find out you are a vendor, but not supporting this forum. Rather underhanded, don't you think? Are you really that desperate?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Dislike 4


----------



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

I don't agree with you, and I don't have to agree with you. If you feel that I am desperate then that is your own opinion and honestly nothing that I can do about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Maxxis said:


> I don't agree with you, and I don't have to agree with you. If you feel that I am desperate then that is your own opinion and honestly nothing that I can do about it.


Care to explain why you do not agree, clearly you know it is not allowed?


----------



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

It's been submitted to the admin team for review.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/15)

Andre said:


> Quite a nice review, thank you. And with the clean and looked after hands my estimation of you was sky high. But, as you peaked my interest with the atomizer I decided to have a look, as you suggest in the video, on where this is available. And find out you are a vendor, but not supporting this forum. Rather underhanded, don't you think? Are you really that desperate?


This also questions the credibility as well as the honesty of the review.

If you're stocking something. You can't really say it's terrible or even average, or you can't expect to move stock.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/15)

Here is my favourite part: 

A screen grab from your description in your video @Maxxis




Little do you mention that the vendor who gave it to you was yourself. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

To answer all the questions and avoid the angry mob with their torches and pitch forks. 

Lung Candy and Flavour Chasers are two separate entities and I keep them that way for this exact reason.

Up until recently I spent a lot of money buying juices, mods and tanks to review. I started Flavour Chasers because I firstly love the industry and doing reviews and secondly because I felt that there is a gap in the market for it. 

To deal with this issue specifically. When I started dealing with Wotofo I discussed review samples etc with them from the Flavour Chasers side and they sent me extra units to review. I received extra units and reviewed it based on that. I did not get the units from Lung Candy as it would seem. 

The only reason the links are posted is because it is the only place I know of (and could find at the time) that has stock in South Africa at the moment. Various other products I reviewed, I also stock and I did not post links to my own site. This should surely say something about the credibility of the review up until now. No other part of any review is branded or associated with Lung Candy. 

I fully understand how this puts the credibility of the reviews in question but I can assure that it is completely unbiased. In fact it is more unbiased as when I purchased items for review and had a monetary attachment to a unit that your paid for and now reviewed.

I have always and will always strive to provide an honest platform to the South African vaping community.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Here is my favourite part:
> 
> A screen grab from your description in your video @Maxxis
> 
> ...



Was having a bad Monday, until I realized that at least i haven't had to sponsor myself. Well, my bank account sponsors my car and house - I AM SPONSORED.... MONDAY MADE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Was having a bad Monday, until I realized that at least i haven't had to sponsor myself. Well, my bank account sponsors my car and house - I AM SPONSORED.... MONDAY MADE!



Please read the response above. I did not sponsor myself. lol


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/12/15)

Maxxis said:


> Please read the response above. I did not sponsor myself. lol



brah i was typing my troll post when you were typing your long explanation!!! hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/12/15)

@Maxxis is one of the most honest down to earth people I've had dealings with in this community. I for one value his opinions very highly and don't believe that being a vendor should automatically exclude your from being able to do reviews and express your opinion on a product. I really dislike how we have to call people desperate or attack them personally as soon as there's something we don't understand or don't agree with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapington (14/12/15)

If any of you knew Johan you would know that he is a really good guy and he purchases almost everything he reviews. Secondly his business, Lungcandy only sells products that he has tested and likes so maybe take a look into what he does before firing shots like that.

Yeah, he sells my product too but that is certainly not why im backing him up here as I know the man personally and he certainly isn't in any shape or form a snake as some of you are implying here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (14/12/15)

Oh and by the way the Serpent is really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSlam007 (14/12/15)

I dont understand the issue..is it because @Maxxis isn't a PAYING vendor..or because he got the atty for review from his own sister company?..
In the end..a review is a review.. not a 'whose got a bigger...." show..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSlam007 (14/12/15)

I'd like to post some reviews...of gear that i was given by another forum member that purchased it from Vape King.. just need clarity if i need to be a paying vendor as well to post a link to the video.... honest question...


----------



## Vapington (14/12/15)

I dont see why you have to pay to have an opinion?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Look guys and gals, the "desperate" comment was uncalled for and I apologize unreservedly for that @Maxxis . 

I just got a bit riled up as I really liked the review and the tank, which is why I went to the suggested link at which point I realized the reviewer and the suggested vendor is one and the same. I felt it was really an underhanded (right or wrong) way of doing things. However good the intentions, fact is he was promoting a product he stocks whilst not being a supporting vendor, which is unfair to supporting vendors and undermines the credibility of the review. Personally, I felt robbed. Whichever way you look at it and however good the intentions might have been.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Maxxis (14/12/15)

So @Andre I can't post reviews of anything I stock?


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

Maxxis said:


> So @Andre I can't post reviews of anything I stock?



Not really dude, its "self promotion" and considered a sketchy grey area, vs if I buy something from a vendor as joe public and then mention in my experiences what I thought of said item.

I would therefore not post an item in the classifieds and then do a rave review on it, that sketchy grey area again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Maxxis said:


> So @Andre I can't post reviews of anything I stock?


Yes, as I understand it. I did not make the rules. However, this is a rule applying in most forums. Unfortunately, it has to be applied strictly as I see it. One precedent and chaos might ensue. 
Of course, as a supporting vendor you will have your own forum where you can post such videos to your heart's content.
Again, my apologies for getting personal in my first post. It is not my usual mode and against my own set of standards and the rules of this forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom. F (14/12/15)

I have followed the Flavour Chasers channel since it's inception and I have never once got the impression that he was punting his own products. He has always been honest and I will continue to value his opinions. Keep up the good work on the reviews . I'll keep watching them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/12/15)

keen on this tank


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Hi guys, lets all take a breather here

I have chatted to @Maxxis on the phone and hopefully this will all be resolved soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g (14/12/15)

So basically he will be paying for vendor subscription soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Sprint said:


> So basically he will be paying for vendor subscription soon


I hope so - then I can buy the tank from him.


----------



## Neal (14/12/15)

Chill out guys, it's Christmas. Break the rules and smoke a spliff...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (14/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Not really dude, its "self promotion" and considered a sketchy grey area, vs if I buy something from a vendor as joe public and then mention in my experiences what I thought of said item.
> 
> I would therefore not post an item in the classifieds and then do a rave review on it, that sketchy grey area again.


I have no dog in this fight so to speak but I've enjoyed Flavor Chasers reviews and Maxxis seems a decent sort .That said why wouldn't he become a sponsor vender?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I have no dog in this fight so to speak but I've enjoyed Flavor Chasers reviews and Maxxis seems a decent sort .That said why wouldn't he become a sponsor vender?



I agree with your post, I merely highlighted an issue of principle, ie I've no problem going to the *Retailers and Vendors* subforum and checking out anything a seller may have to say about their products, I equate that with _"full disclosure/transparency"._
In my opinion the grey area is doing reviews in the *Hardware *subforum without mentioning that the product you're reviewing is also your sale stock.
There's a subtle difference.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riyash (14/12/15)

@Maxxis dude keep on doing what you doing, your opinions, reviews, solid advice and honest passion you have for vaping and your customers. You are invaluable in our community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex_123 (14/12/15)

Seems like *wrong place at the wrong time* problem for me. 
Putting it under the right subsection of the forum and clearing up the misunderstanding should kill the fire.

Hope the issue gets solved and keep them reviews coming! Appreciation points on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

